# Music and Your Writing



## Tettsuo (Mar 15, 2016)

I believe every artist has a feeling that's carried through the main vein of their work.  The literal lifeblood of their style.

How does this tie into music?  Well, music is probably the most direct way for an artist to express themselves.  Since I suck at that medium, I found myself in writing (my home where I'm very happy).  But, if my writing could sing, it would sound like this:

[video=youtube;2rd8VktT8xY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rd8VktT8xY[/video]

I would want the reader to smile with tears in their eyes by the end.

So, if you're writing could sing, what would it sound like and what feeling/s would it invoke?


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 15, 2016)

Mine would be like this...

https://youtu.be/2QT5eGHCJdE

Very emotional. 
Very weird. Haha


----------



## Glyax (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh...sooooo probably not exactly what you are intending...but look up the Anime _Your Lie in April_....it has to do with utilizing music to get emotion across, and spread feelings...and it's so damned well written, and animated...and omg....

That being said..personally music wise, it changes on the day, what I try to get across, what I feel, what is playing in my heart that day


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2016)

Bishop's Writing:

[video=youtube;kFJF_GiJhUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFJF_GiJhUc[/video]


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 16, 2016)

I have looked into music considering my writing I intend to adapt for television so as to get a better feel for my inner ideas of what I'm looking for in a composer and Sergei Prokofiev and Edvard Grieg's works both apply. Unfortunately both are dead. But like all stories a wide range of emotion is portrayed and needs to come across sometimes in a very short amount of time and Battle on The Ice--Prokofiev and At the Wedding--Grieg do that splendidly!


----------



## Patrick (Mar 16, 2016)

The best, of course... 

[video=youtube;De1nv9CwTjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De1nv9CwTjI[/video]


----------



## Glyax (Mar 16, 2016)

Patrick said:


> The best, of course...



check this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI-wuadBxkY


----------



## Rojack79 (Mar 19, 2016)

For me it depend's on what part of the story i'm writing. At some point's it could be this. At others i could try and make you feel like this. And then i could pull a complete 180 and go this route.


----------



## escorial (Mar 19, 2016)

jazz....i find it works best for me


----------



## voltigeur (Mar 19, 2016)

Picture the amber hue of the first moments of dawn shining on a single rotor hub of a Sea Knight helicopter. Guitar riff begins as the rotor starts to turn. The song builds as the rotors go faster and faster. The camera pulls back as the drooping blades rise, as they spin up to full speed.  As the vocals start (Stand up and be counted...) the Marines run from the hatches of the USS Guam loading three helicopters. As the vocals get to "For those about to Rock..." The choppers fly off the deck and over the ocean toward Grenada.

Of course I have never given any thought to the movie rights to my WIP. :tongue2:


----------



## Jeko (Mar 21, 2016)

Most of what I write currently sounds like this:

[video=youtube;nvatdaVZAQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvatdaVZAQs[/video]


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 23, 2016)

A tough question for certain. For me to choose a proper song, I would first need to understand just what the "lifeblood" of my work is- and that's tough when you write different genres. What would be the literary similarity that would translate to music between a horror novel and a light-hearted romance? Just what would that sound like?

I'll just take a shot in the dark. [video=youtube;qlITPE_k90k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlITPE_k90k[/video]

This is what I'd _like_ my writing to sound like, at least. :subdued:


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2016)

Recently my writing's become simpler and I think more colloquial, as I've allowed myself to write how I would say it and not how an Englishman in the 1800s might say it, you know? So, this song, by an Irish band is basically how I write now. And I just love the song so you know.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w5h4yJ-BpL4[/video]


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2016)

_Four Knocks_ by Murray Gold form _Doctor Who_ is the theme that has carried Turtle over the courses of the Firefly Tide.

[video=youtube_share;VuHynbdEFDA]https://youtu.be/VuHynbdEFDA[/video]


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2016)

But the heartbeat of the 'Ways lays here:

[video=youtube_share;S0-lu9Zs5Gw]https://youtu.be/S0-lu9Zs5Gw[/video]

Music tells a story, as such, it is a universal medium.  I never write without it.  Pacing, cadence, syntax, all of has a direct correlation to what I'm listening to.  If the music doesn't fit the piece, I fiddle with the playlist until I find something that works.


----------



## sigmadog (Mar 25, 2016)

My writing would sound like Randy Newman, "Political Science". not so much for the content, but for the attitude. (I'm new to the forum and I don't want to break the rules by posting a link too soon, so you'll just have to Google it).

-Steve


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 3, 2016)

interesting...i find my writing never comes out as well without background music...
on an interesting note all my main characters have theme songs,helps me keep characterization in line

I should make a thread on that...


----------



## keepyourheadup (Jul 25, 2016)

What a beautiful thread idea!
I think most of my writing would sound like this:
[video=youtube;s0hk3JNFs-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0hk3JNFs-M[/video]

I want my writing to make people feel happy and at peace. Also a weird mixture of being somewhere familiar and comfortable but new and interesting 
and that's what that song does for me.

Except for the horror stuff i've been looking into recently lol, not sure what that could sound like!


----------

